# Cattleya labiata peloric



## dodidoki (Nov 30, 2020)

Inner petals and upper sepal are the same, lower sepals have labelloid pattern.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2020)

Beautifull... and interesting flower!

Did you buy it because of it being peloric - or was that just coincidental?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2020)

I think it’s just opening? Can you take closer pics of petals and dorsal when fully open? Im
Interested to see patterns so we can name it properly.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 30, 2020)

I cannot open the photo, I just see a black screen. I can see the thumbnail.
Interesting clone,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2020)

Cant say i love it; but very interesting and different. Not seen this 'peloric' form in cattleya before.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Beautifull... and interesting flower!
> 
> Did you buy it because of it being peloric - or was that just coincidental?


It is just coincidental.I bought as warneri albescens.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2020)

Here is the lower sepal.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 2, 2020)

interesting to see if its a stable mutation. I assume it was a mericlone?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 2, 2020)

Technically not peloric, since that means that a zygomorphic (bilateral symmetry) flower has become more actinomorphic (radial symmetry). Here the set of sepals have become less similar, so the flower has less radial symmetry, not more. Labelloid is correct for describing the lateral sepals that have become more like the labellum. 

Regardless of terminology, it's an interesting flower.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice! It's sort of like 3 petals and 2 sepals.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 2, 2020)

PaphMadMan said:


> Technically not peloric, since that means that a zygomorphic (bilateral symmetry) flower has become more actinomorphic (radial symmetry). Here the set of sepals have become less similar, so the flower has less radial symmetry, not more. Labelloid is correct for describing the lateral sepals that have become more like the labellum.
> 
> Regardless of terminology, it's an interesting flower.


Thanks for explanation.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2020)

I cant remember that!


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 3, 2020)

Another flower.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 3, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> It is just coincidental.I bought as warneri albescens.


Definitely not warneri or albescent lol.

Is this first bloom?

PMM is right. The type of pelorism in sepals is called labelloide (vs trilabelliae in petals). It is associated with a genetic instability factor, as most plants will change with subsequent bloomings (as I have bloomed this in normal plants, and also confirmed by growers in Brazil). There is a population in Serra de Maranguape (in Ceara state) where the occurrence of labelloide flowers is more common than other habits (source: Lou Menezes, Cattleya labiata book).

The test is next blooming to see if this reoccurs. If it does this for 3 straight blooming, I can definitely say it’s stable on this plant. And I must have a division lol.

I must admit I love the large dorsal.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 3, 2020)

Definitely lip feature patterns on the lower sepals. Definitely need to have a word with the painters/renovators hehehe. Actually, it is a nice and interesting effect.

The upper sepal has turned into a petal. And the remaining sepals have some lip features, and those sepals are tending to grow toward a vertical orientation, rather than angled outwards.

If it keeps developing the same sort of flowers year after year, and no 'regular' flowers ------ then that would be so nice! Nice and individual.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for kind words.Very interesting that this " pelorism"- sorry, i have no better word - is variable not just from blomming to blooming , but even more within the inflorescence.I made a cross between this and dowiana aurea, I expect nice yellow veins on lower sepals. The cross will bloom within 2 years.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 3, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Thanks for kind words. Very interesting that this " pelorism"- sorry, i have no better word - is variable not just from blomming to blooming , but even more within the inflorescence. I made a cross between this and dowiana aurea, I expect nice yellow veins on lower sepals. The cross will bloom within 2 years.



This kind of mutation is nice. Giving us something nice and different to see. Totally interesting and wonderful. And I think I read somewhere in the past - that 'pelorism' can actually extend beyond the regular 'kind' of perlorism ----- as in not necessarily petals/sepals imitating the lip, and not necessarily the radial symmetry thing. Just saying 'irregular' could be workable too ----- different from the usual looks.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 3, 2020)

Love seeing this and learning new terminology.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 4, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> ... this " pelorism"- sorry, i have no better word .....


'Labelloidism'?


----------

